

After Declaring Silicon Valley Over, Yammer CEO Is Backing A New Startup - moocow01
http://www.sfgate.com/technology/businessinsider/article/After-Declaring-Silicon-Valley-Over-Yammer-CEO-3936734.php

======
bksenior
Could this be more of a non-story?

